# Cage Rage 28 "V.I.P" Discussion Thread



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*CAGE RAGE 28 - V I P - September 20th 2008*
*THE TROXY - Commercial Road - London*​ 





Ross Pointon Vs Ch'e Mills* -Welter Weight*
*British Title*

Ross Mason Vs Scott Jansen

Leigh Remedios Vs Robbie Olivier

Kym Farid Vs Sol Gilbert​ 
*-More Fight Card Coming Soon-*​


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Figured I should bump it as it's tonight; card is looking very weak as Pointon/Mills got called off and so did Thompson's fight. If you have Sky, then you may as well check out Remedios/Oliver if you can - easily the most exciting the fight with the bad blood between the two.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I was looking forward to Pointon/Mills. Pointon is a proper dude.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

brad pickett look good tonight, with some class body shots. but overall a very poor event, but what do you expect for free.

What happened with the che mills fight? i was looking forward to that.


----------



## Leviathan1765 (Apr 6, 2008)

It was nice to see Scott Jansen get his arse kicked, Ross owned him from start to finish. I just wish it had been his trashy girlfriend in there. I hate that woman.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Leviathan1765 said:


> It was nice to see Scott Jansen get his arse kicked, Ross owned him from start to finish. I just wish it had been his trashy girlfriend in there. I hate that woman.


Yeah, I liked that fight. Dunno why they had to interview that common slapper though.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

The event was pretty bollocks apart from that Hathaway dude, Robbie/Leigh and Pickett.


----------



## Leviathan1765 (Apr 6, 2008)

LeeM said:


> The event was pretty bollocks apart from that Hathaway dude, Robbie/Leigh and Pickett.


I have to admit that I'd never even heard of Hathaway before last night but I was very impressed with him. Very efficient. I'll be looking out for his fights in the future.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah Hathaway looked pretty good. I hope they snatch him up for the UK vs. USA TUF show.

I was loving Jansen getting battered, wished he got KTFO though, and I wish the crowd would stop chanting his name. Really annoyed me that did, they all loved him.

Ian Freeman announces? There own Light heavyweight champ is the announcer, that's pretty funny. Better than that other garbage announcer they have though.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I was loving Jansen getting battered, wished he got KTFO though, and I wish the crowd would stop chanting his name. Really annoyed me that did, they all loved him.


It's cos he's there local boy isn't it?



> Better than that other garbage announcer they have though.


You mean King Of The Pikies?


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Freeman was loads better than the gypo. Besides, I think he's retired again now anyway!


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I think the machine has retired (again). I'm glad that he's doing the announcing as I really don't like that other bloke.

Anyone know why the Thompson fight was scratched?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I was bummed to see Pointon wasn't fighting, despite his record he is an awesome fighter.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

He has definitely improved a hell of a lot since his days on TUF.


----------

